# Bath Bombs, Press



## PrairieCraft (Aug 3, 2010)

I really want to try making some bath bombs but am maxed out on expenditures due to soaping obsession.  Is it possible to make these things without buying a press?  If so, could someone tell me how?


----------



## TessC (Aug 3, 2010)

Clear plastic ornaments from a craft store.   The ones I linked are identical to the ones I can get locally for really cheap.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 3, 2010)

Yay!!!  So happy    I thought I wouldn't be able to do it.  Husbands gonna kill me if I order any more stuff, my kitchen is over run as is and he can't get a meal.  But there's plenty of soap!


----------



## mariflo (Aug 4, 2010)

I make bath boms but I make them in my soap molds, I don't have special bb. molds. 
I use the guest sized soap molds and they come out wonderful  
I don't mind the shape being different, I actually like it.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, Mariflo.  That's good to know.  I wasn't sure if you needed something to hold them together until they harden.  I actually don't know anything about them yet, didn't want to get all excited about it if it was going to require purchasing more equipment. :roll:


----------



## Healinya (Aug 4, 2010)

I ordered cheap ones from coastal scents, and I haven't had a problem with them... some people have said that over time the bombs stick to the inside slightly more (I guess due to eo/fo slowly reacting with the plastic) but I haven't noticed that myself yet.. They arrived in my mailbox usps first class, total charge was less than $5.

http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore ... s-60mm.cfm


----------



## agriffin (Aug 4, 2010)

I've used meat ballers and my favorite is to actually make tablet type of bombs.  I got a seltzer press from Star. http://www.suppliesbystar.com/equipment.html

Maybe you could make something like this?  Its sort of like a pvc with a dowl that just fits inside.  You just scoop a tablespoon or two into the tube and then flatten it down with the dowel and push it out.  I love this thing!  Super easy.

I like the flat bath tabs because you can stack them up and put into a clear bag and they look really neat.

Hmmm...or even a silicone mini muffin pan?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/46176969/la ... =&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, for all of these great ideas, you guys are the best.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 4, 2010)

You can also make cupcake bath bombs and all you need is your regular muffin pan with cupcake wrappers....


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 5, 2010)

Cupcakes are all the rage right now aren't they?  With the cupcake show on TV and all of the cupcake shops opening.  I just had a yummy red velvet cupcake this evening that my DH brought home for me.  Mmmm...cupcakes.


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great cupcakes Lindy.  Do you use CP on top?


----------

